

Video: Hiten Shah and "Raising your Kids to be Entrepreneurs" - Cmccann7
http://thestartupdigest.com/2010/04/21/hiten-shah-and-raising-kids-to-be-entrepreneurs/

======
brazzy
Is it just me, or does this whole "Entrepreneur" thing sound like a weird cult
sometimes?

